# Juicy



## pop (Aug 27, 2009)

Just quick drawing + some paint from when I had some free time. 

View attachment oops.jpg


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's beautiful! I would love to see more of your work if it's posted anywhere.

Thanks for sharing!
Brenda


----------



## pop (Sep 3, 2009)

fatgirl33 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! I would love to see more of your work if it's posted anywhere.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> Brenda



Thanks for the compliment Brenda, although I'm sorry to say that's the only piece of work like this I've done.

Hopefully I'll have the time to do some more soon and I'll be sure to share them here. :bow:


----------



## midnightrogue (Sep 3, 2009)

Very impressive work


----------



## pop (Sep 6, 2009)

midnightrogue said:


> Very impressive work



Thanks man.


----------



## pop (Nov 29, 2009)

A sketch that I took some time to colour. 

View attachment fat3.jpg


----------



## pop (Feb 3, 2010)

..........:batting: 

View attachment wow-2 copy.jpg


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 6, 2010)

pop said:


> A sketch that I took some time to colour.




I *LOVE* the background pattern behind her. I could get lost in it. Seriously.


----------

